# Tires, size and 20" wheels



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

Time for new tires for my 2011 2500HD with the factory 20" wheels. I've been searching on a few forums trying to decide on the tire and size I should run. My truck is stock and I run a 8' ultra mount pro.

I think I'm going with Yokohama Geolander A/T G015 in the 275 65 20 size on the stock wheels. Lots of conflicting info on if that size fits stock without rubbing.

Anyone running that tire in that size? I wouldn't mind turning the bars up a little to help but I don't want to crank them up to get the tires to fit.


----------



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

I bought and installed the Yokohama Geolander A/T G015 in 275 65 20 load range E. My truck is a 2011 Silverado 2500HD, 4x4, 6.0L, Auto, ext cab, short bend, Z71 with plow prep. It is stock except for the western ultramount 8' pro plow, weather tech mud flaps and I removed the lower small valance when I cut the bumper plastic for the plow brackets. 

I've owned this truck since new and it cam with a 3" rake front to back.
Before the tires the front measured 39 1/16" from the ground to the bottom of the fender opening, tape measure in the center of the bow tie in the center cap. The rear measured 42 1/4" I only took measurements on the driver side.

After the tires the driver front measured 40 1/8" and the driver rear 43 1/8" There was some slight rubbing on the wheel liner on both sides at almost full lock. There was also some rubbing on the front weather tech mud flaps. I removed the mud flaps but still had the slight rub on the wheel liners.

I then measured the passenger side and it was a 1/2" higher then the driver side. I measured my torsion bar bolts for reference. Then I adjusted the driver side torsion bar 2 turns in to make both sides even.

I then adjusted both bars to lift the front of the truck 1 1/2" on the driver side and 1 1/4 on the passenger side. I still have a 1 1/2" rake, and with me in the driver seat it is level side to side.

The ride is still nice and the CV angles don't look bad at all. With this adjustment there was no rubbing. I trimmed the mudflaps a little bit and installed them and still no rubbing.

With the plow on and in the up position the front end dropped 1" and I would get a little rub on the wheel liner. I used a head gun and warmed the plastic and pushed it back a little. Now I have no rubbing with the plow on.

I hope this helps someone searching for tire size info in the future.

I just need to find a good shop to take it for an alignment.


----------



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

I took it to the dealer yesterday for an alignment and they do a free check first. Everything was in spec except the toe setting was toe in .5 degree more then spec on the passenger side and .14 degrees on the driver side. Drive side is a total of .29 degrees and passenger side is a total of .20 degrees, spec is -.05 to .15 degrees I told them to just leave it. I have adjusted toe settings before, its something I can do and not pay the dealer $100 for a toe setting. For now I'm going to leave it.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

obrut said:


> I then adjusted both bars to lift the front of the truck 1 1/2" on the driver side and 1 1/4 on the passenger side. I still have a 1 1/2" rake, and with me in the driver seat it is level side to side.


What happens when you have a passenger?


----------



## River (Dec 9, 2016)

I put these on my truck

https://www.goodyear.com/en-US/tires/wrangler-all-terrain-adventure?cta=BBCardTireName


----------

